# jpg an bestimmter stelle einfügen?



## vaporizer (24. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
durchlebe gerade meine ersten Tage als html Schreiber
und steh vor folgendem Problem:
ich will ein jpg einfügen, was auch kein Problem darstellt...
<img src="puppe.jpg" width="300" height="210" alt="puppe">
nun will ich das bild aber an einer bestimmten stelle haben...
wie zB 200px weiter rechts
und natürlich auch ein klein wenig weiter unten  
wie mache ich das?

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## akrite (24. März 2004)

...Mittel der Wahl ist hier die "Layout-Tabelle" , also eine Tabelle, die zwar Ordnung schafft, aber nicht zu sehen ist - weil sie keinen Rahmen hat. Die beiden großen Prgs (Dreamweaver,GoLive) können das recht gut. Aber auch mit der Hand geht das recht gut, wenn man sich vorher einen Layoutplan macht.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Helge (24. März 2004)

das wär aber eine denkbar schlechte lösung, diese sind je nach bedarf praktischer


```
<div style="position: absolute; left: 200px; top: 0px; width: 300px; height: 210px;"><img src="puppe.jpg" style="width: 300px; height: 210px;" alt="puppe" /></div>
```

oder 


```
<img src="puppe.jpg" style="width: 300px; height: 210px; margin-left: 200px;" alt="puppe" />
```


----------

